# Can't find heated storage cabinet and have questions



## Billnewbie (Aug 5, 2012)

I was looking for the heated storage cabinet someone made. The questions I have are general so maybe anyone could answer. I was wanting to know about heat and fire danger. How far should a 100 watt bulb be placed from the above shelf? Also was insulation used? I can get the pink 4'x8' sheet for free on job sites but I know that stuff can burn.


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 6, 2012)

I did an article about a small kiln. It is in the Wood processing area. I hope this helps.


----------

